# Radon ZR Team 7 Fahrradpass?



## siga (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe heute mein ZR Team 7.0 geliefert bekommen.
Habe es direkt ausgepackt und zusammengebaut.

Was ich mich nur frage, ob da nicht irgendwie ein "Fahrzeugschein" bei ist, wo die Rahmennummer drauf steht.

Ich habe nämlich das Fahrrad versichert bis 1200 euro mit Anbauteilen.
Die Versicherung brauch ein "Fahrradpass" falls das Rad gestohlen werden sollte. Ich habe aber bei dem Bike nichts gefunden dass wie ein Fahrradpass ausieht. Nur die Rechnung , da steht aber keine Rahmennummer oder so drauf.

jmd. ne Idee?


PS: echt cooles Bike, gleich ertsmal ne Runde drehn ^^

mfg tobias


----------



## catchmyshadow (30. Juli 2011)

Die Rahmennummer findest du unter der Tretlagerachse.
Sie ist dort eingraviert. Ich habe sie mir z.B. extra aufgeschrieben und abfotografiert, damit ich mit Falle eines Falles beweisen kann, dass es mein Fahrrad ist.

Ein Fahrradpass o.ä. war nicht in der Lieferung enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

